# Want to set up office in australia



## krish (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi,

I have a business of internet marketing based in India and our client base is more in Australia so we want to open office there to increase our business.What formalities should complete to open business?

Andy


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan (Apr 9, 2010)

Many small business owners believe that they need a flashy office to generate business. For a small business, serviced offices are difficult to justify as aneffective return on investment. The money you would normally spend on a serviced office is often better redirected to more effective business generating activities.


----------

